# Need new ideas



## bombardiermike (Aug 1, 2012)

Getting bored and I don't want to spend $80 every week, so I need something to do, for example I ran them through a pile of packing peanuts  something like that that will be easy to set up, will not crash the train and is fun to watch
thanks in advance


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

When I need something cheap to do somewhere I have a natural disaster - usually involving a hammer. Change it up some, move a mountain, make a mountain, add a town, or my favorite raze a town for right of way.

What does your layout do now that leaves you dissatisfied? Maybe it just needs more purpose? or less?


----------



## bombardiermike (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't build a layout that is boring, right? I just use ez track and I want to upgrade to true track I can't build a layout because I don't have the skills or space to do it, I just like building walthers or athearn car kits


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*bored*

Hi,I got a suggestion. When I get bored,I hug the dog and kick my wife.Believe me,it don`t get boring for awhile

I don`t remember getting bored in the train room. There is too many things you can do or think up that doesn`t cost money. Take up building your houses or towns. Plenty scrap wood at a housing construction,free for asking.[they have to haul it away]. Bottle of glue only 2 or 3 dollars. Make your own trees,road material. The list goes on.Ask your wife or siginificant other how she wants the layout. or things built. She`ll keep you busy,believe me.

That being said,at all costs have fun whatever you do,cheers,Everett


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Get you one of these cheap camera lighters ... http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=spy+lighter+camera&_frs=1 ... mount it on a flat car, then start filming those camera level grade crossing accidents, deer strikes, derailments and such...my layout is small enough to aim it towards the rear and have my train chase itself...or remake Frank Sinatra chasing the train in "Von Ryan's Express". Make sure you watch it on your largest TV...the kids think it's a hoot...and yes, I have a rail riding DeLorean for even more fun.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Bob the link did not work. The only way to get a DeLorean to go 88 mph is to push it with a train.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

You need one of these 
http://web4.hobbylinc.com/gr/lif/lif9149.jpg

I got one for a rainy day! :thumbsup:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Broox

That could be great fun...do they make DCC slot cars?...wow the
interaction that's possible...

Don


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, they do make a style of digital decoder for slotcars. as expected, it lets you run 2 cars on the same lane, have x-overs and stuff. Not sure how compatible it would be with a train dcc system though... i'm sure it could be done 
I'm looking at acquiring a slotcar semi trailer or 2. Thered be plenty of room for a decoder in the trailer part. Hell, could even go custom sounds! 
Haha


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 6, 2014)

shaygetz said:


> ...and yes, I have a rail riding DeLorean for even more fun.


Got any pics to share?


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Southern said:


> Bob the link did not work. The only way to get a DeLorean to go 88 mph is to push it with a train.


Sorry- I couldn't resist...


----------

